
Ask HN: Looking for new opportunities? Want to help? - leonagano
I&#x27;ve been active on Twitter for around 1 month and already feeling the power of this social network. One simple tweet can be seen by thousands or even millions of people if shared by high-profile users.<p>Seeing millions losing jobs and clients during this pandemic I thought: why not help those people to find new revenue streams? How?<p>Tweeting profiles of people looking for job&#x2F;clients<p>Combining the power of Twitter, this lovely community and my mission to help people, I&#x27;d suggest we use our Twitter knowledge and influence to help.<p>I plan to do it in 2 steps<p>1. Please, drop your Twitter handle below telling if you either a) want to share a profile or b) need help. If you need help, tell a short story that the sharer can include in the tweet to be shared<p>2. Match those in need with people that are happy to share.<p>What do you think?
======
leonagano
@leonagano - want to share a profile

